# D800, D800E firmware updates on April 1st - really



## Aglet (Apr 2, 2013)

Really, no kidding.
April 01 firmware updates.
_Dare we load them?_ ;D

Check your country's Nikon site, support, downloads, firmware, DSLR, ....

it's up on Canadian and US sites

D800
http://help.nikon.ca/app/answers/detail/a_id/18258

D800E
http://help.nikon.ca/app/answers/detail/a_id/18263


update affects the following:


Support for AF-S NIKKOR 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR added.

Improved ubject tracking performance in AF-C (continuous-servo autofocus) mode.

Gamut for Adobe RGB images displayed in the camera's monitor has been changed. Enables more vivid display.

Resolved always-on exposure preview With live view in [M] (Manual) exposure mode

Resolved halting of movie recording in some very rare cases when certain memory cards were used, even when the time remaining display indicated remaining recording time. 

Resolved purple line along right edge of image when shooting at an image quality setting of TIFF (RGB) and an image size setting of Small.

Resolved rare case of images recorded in JPEG format that could not be opened by some software applications. 

Resolved rare cases of shifted colors when shooting with white balance set to a specific color temperature, as with Preset manual or selected color temp.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 2, 2013)

D4, D3S, D3X, D3, D7000 and D3200 firmware updates added as well.


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2013)

I just saw that Nikon updated their firmware. For a whole host of cameras.

Does this mean that Nikon is more committed to their customers than Canon or simply that the firmware share lots of components and if a general (non-camera control) component is upgraded it is readily shared across the line ?


----------



## Aglet (Apr 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> I just saw that Nikon updated their firmware. For a whole host of cameras.
> 
> Does this mean that Nikon is more committed to their customers than Canon or simply that the firmware share lots of components and if a general (non-camera control) component is upgraded it is readily shared across the line ?



does look like some common features + model-specific ones

www.imaging-resource.com/news/2013/04/02/from-consumer-to-pro-nine-nikon-dslrs-get-updated-firmware


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2013)

Aglet said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw that Nikon updated their firmware. For a whole host of cameras.
> ...



Good software practices - reuse code. Too bad Canon does not take a clue


----------

